# Throw your hat into the ring !



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

There have been many beautiful fireplace photos on CT. FineHome Building has a fireplace photo contest. It would be great if someone from CT got the blue ribbon, so go for it ! Best of luck to all !


http://www.finehomebuilding.com/item/29158/show-us-your-fireplace


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Bytor's gotta enter this!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It looks as if the winner gets a $150 gift card. 

This smells like a photo grab, although a well planned one.

I would put a watermark on it, and tell them if you win you will take it off.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh Bytor,...need a quick buck fiddy?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> Bytor's gotta enter this!






I PM ed him about a week ago encouraging him to give it a shot.If he does not win it is rigged.:laughing::laughing: 

There is room for other CT members also,i saw many nice projects.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> On or about June 24, 2013, three winners will be *randomly* chosen.


According to that line in the rules, I could win, it does not appear to be judged on any basis of construction or looks.

I agree with JBM, looks like a photo grab.

And what's up with this, 



> Residents of* Canada*, in order to win, must first *correctly answer a mathematical skill-testing question* administered by mail or e-mail......


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm out. I haven't figured out watermarking. But I guess from the amount of pics I post I've already screwed myself.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> I'm out. I haven't figured out watermarking. But I guess from the amount of pics I post I've already screwed myself.


I dont know how either, 

it would be one thing if they referenced the mason in the photos, but im not sure if they will.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

I might give it a whirl... just for fun.

As best I can figure, the easiest way to watermark a photo would be to simply type across the face of a photo in a very pale colour/color. (depending on which side of the 49th you are on...)


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah i think its essentially that. I think there is a transparency slider that can make it seem better. I would deff. watermark any photo sent to them with a note saying you will remove it with a link to your site. Which may or may not happen.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I think the shot you have with that huge coffee table, fire puffing thing would be a winner.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> I'm out. I haven't figured out watermarking. .





Me too,+ I do not know how to email photos !:laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Who knows, Bytor may not know what 3x5(15+6)/8= Cause I think that would be the only challenge he'd have


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Don't bother guys, I got this one locked with this entry.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

While I am not a mason, I did enter with my converted antique piano.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


>







Is it real plastic ???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Warren said:


> While I am not a mason, I did enter with my converted antique piano.


Jeez, i forgot about the other trades. Lookks great, but against Bytor you have no chance. Sorry


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I emailed them and this is the response I got. Pretty decent if you ask me. 



> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in contributing to our fireplace contest. If you enter the contest and post photographs to our online gallery and we selected your project to be included in an online slideshow, the credit information you used when posting the project/photographs would be attached to the photos. If we wanted to possibly include your project/photographs in the print version of Fine Homebuilding we would be in touch with you to ask your permission and to obtain high-res versions of the photographs. If the project/photos were included in an issue of Fine Homebuilding we would list credit information for the designer, builder and photographer which would include the individual(s) name, company name, city, state and website address (if available).
> 
> Regards,


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

> Pretty decent if you ask me.


Yes. I was contacted once after a long fireplace discussion here, by a magazine writer.

She asked me if I'd be willing to be interviewed for an upcoming article on fireplaces. I said OK.

we spoke on a first name basis and she seemed to really respect my knowledge and experience. She sent lots of questions that took some time and thought to answer. 

I sent her my business name and number and asked if possible she include it somewhere. 

Well when the magazine came out she sent me a copy and here she wrote the article with all the information I had given her, but without mentioning me at all, not by name and not even that she had spoken to anyone in the trade! Like she was the big expert. Ticked me off.

I should have known it would come to no good cause it was a magazine started by that Holmes on Homes guy. I don't really like that guy cause his schtick seems to be everyone else does bad work and he's perfect, the savior.

Dave


----------

